# Las Palmas, Canary Islands



## Rick M (Mar 8, 2011)

My wife and I will be moving Las Palmas within the next 2 months. This is a transfer with my employer so work is not an issue. I am trying to find out some information regarding the general cost of living, apartment rental cost (2 bedroom, furnished), etc... I am an Australian who has been in Laos for the past 4 years where living is very cheap. I know things will be a lot more expensive... just trying to find out how much more.


----------



## mapfromoz (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Rick M
We are also Australians moving to Las Palmas in the next few months. My husband and I have three kids and we are in West Africa at the moment. I would be interested to read your responses. We expect a huge change from our current conditions, and as you said more expensive. Please post any good sites about accommodation and areas.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Rick M said:


> My wife and I will be moving Las Palmas within the next 2 months. This is a transfer with my employer so work is not an issue. I am trying to find out some information regarding the general cost of living, apartment rental cost (2 bedroom, furnished), etc... I am an Australian who has been in Laos for the past 4 years where living is very cheap. I know things will be a lot more expensive... just trying to find out how much more.


Food costs about the same as in Oz, scotch, vodka, rum cost $4-$6 per bottle, beer can be had for $0,25 per can, chinese buffet is about $8, coffee in a city pub goes from $0,80-$1,20, apartments go from AU$350-$1000 per month, depending on the area. That's for long lease though, not a tourist one. All above prices are in Aussie dollars.

The first thing you need here though is a NIE. Costs 19,30eu. Something like a TFN in Oz. Without it you are just another tourist who can't even open a bank account.


----------



## mapfromoz (Mar 18, 2011)

thanks for the info? I'm sure the employer would set up the NIE. Can you help me with cars. What would be an approx price for a sedan or a 4WD? Which one do you prefer? Are there good roads. Maybe a silly question but here in West Africa there are a ton of dirt roads and pot holes...lol.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mapfromoz said:


> thanks for the info? I'm sure the employer would set up the NIE. Can you help me with cars. What would be an approx price for a sedan or a 4WD? Which one do you prefer? Are there good roads. Maybe a silly question but here in West Africa there are a ton of dirt roads and pot holes...lol.


you have to the NIE & sign on the resident list yourselves - have a look at this sticky thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2724-residency-certificates-nie-numbers-padr-n.html

you have to physically go to sign on yourself, but I guess the employer might help you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Johnfromoz said:


> Food costs about the same as in Oz, scotch, vodka, rum cost $4-$6 per bottle, beer can be had for $0,25 per can, chinese buffet is about $8, coffee in a city pub goes from $0,80-$1,20, apartments go from AU$350-$1000 per month, depending on the area. That's for long lease though, not a tourist one. All above prices are in Aussie dollars.
> 
> The first thing you need here though is a NIE. Costs 19,30eu. Something like a TFN in Oz. Without it you are just another tourist who can't even open a bank account.


wow!! I didn't realise prices were so different there!

a bottle of generic scotch etc here would be the equivalent of nearly $8 aussie

a coffee around $1.40 to $2.15

a can of supermarket beer about 36c

chinese buffett more like $13

and it's cheaper here than further south on the mainland!


in fact your $ figures look about what we pay in €!!


----------

